# Buying Canadian bank stock



## spirit (May 9, 2009)

Our financial advisor was reluctant to have us purchase bank stock for the dividend income this spring. In your opinion is that still a valid scenario? Some news today about Bmo being in trouble.


----------



## leslie (May 25, 2009)

I think its nuts to buy anything "for the dividend income". The payment of a dividend creates an equal and offsetting capital loss. To not consider BOTH income and capital returns together is 'turning a blind eye'.


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

Today's news says BMO announced better-than expected profits yesterday, and this helped boost the TSX/S&P. So there must be some other reason your advisor is down on financials. Perhaps he thinks they are overvalued. But with the value they lost in the melt down I would think it would be time to buy. But I agree with leslie that buying them mainly "for the dividend income" is too narrow thinking, and maybe that's what's bothering your advisor. He may be concerned that the dividends will not meet your expectations.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

Not alot of details given here.

But if your intentions were to hold the bank stock inside of a RRSP perhaps your advisor was hesitant to do so b/c of tax implications vs in a non-registered account.


----------



## canadianbanks (Jun 5, 2009)

Canadian banks are yet to experience major pain from deflating housing bubble, and various other loan losses. This happened everywhere already, and will soon happen in Canada too.


----------



## Rickson9 (Apr 9, 2009)

spirit said:


> Our financial advisor was reluctant to have us purchase bank stock for the dividend income this spring. In your opinion is that still a valid scenario? Some news today about Bmo being in trouble.


If you don't know yourself you shouldn't be buying it.


----------

